# Look at this great deal!



## bits n pieces (May 31, 2012)

For the seller if they ever get a sucker. Where do these prices come from? Is there a how to put an insane price on your bike guideline on cl or is it bbc bikes? Either way its pitiful. Seller"hey , theres a monark on ebay for $200 so mine must be worth 3 times that easy! Wow mine must be a 1950s also and rare!
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3050180803.html


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2012)

I think you need that one, bits.lol what a deal!


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2012)

You guys are lucky! We hardly ever get good deals like that here (that would be Portland, Vince).


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2012)

Dave,being the fair,nice guy I am i will pick up the bike for you and ship it as soon as i receive your money .please send me some money plus a 10% brokers fee and you will become the proud owner.It looks like a bike that would get you around PORTLAND in style.I'll be anxiously waiting for your money.Your friend,Vince


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think these fall into one of three categories; ignorance, stupidity, or insanity....V/r Shawn


----------



## Uniblab (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm so disappointed.....I called him and asked if he'd be willing to trade for some MOEN faucets and the rat bastage hung up on me. Some people's children....

PS Color me ignatint, but were Monarks built by Murray? Reason I ask is that the pedals and grips are clearly Murray flavor.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2012)

Please! dont get Dave started on his plumbing problem{I mean faucet].It's a rainy day here in Indiana and I might be tempted to read one of his rambling Porlander stories.


----------



## Uniblab (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a cure for male plumbing problems:


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 1, 2012)

Not to single the orginal thread poster out here...but when does calling attention to greatly overpriced bicycles stop being funny here at the CABE?
A long time ago for me.
Chris


----------



## Uniblab (Jun 1, 2012)

Speaking for myself and on behalf of the voices I find such threads hilarious as they often diverge into something wholly unrelated. 

Choosing whether to read a thread (or not) is just like listening or watching a radio or TV show...if you don't like it simply turn the channel.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Not to single the orginal thread poster out here...but when does calling attention to greatly overpriced bicycles stop being funny here at the CABE?
> A long time ago for me.
> Chris




Duly noted.


----------



## Uniblab (Jun 1, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Duly noted.




You left out an "L"


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 1, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Speaking for myself and on behalf of the voices I find such threads hilarious as they often diverge into something wholly unrelated.
> 
> Choosing whether to read a thread (or not) is just like listening or watching a radio or TV show...if you don't like it simply turn the channel.




I suppose simply changing the channel is an option, but as a veteran and active contributor to this site, it is my goal to help with the programming if I think it will make the site better.
I have no authority, but I am free to make suggestions.

There is a way to be funny without poking fun.
Post after post of threads like this are  poking fun, not necessarily malicious, but not productive.

Chris


----------



## Uniblab (Jun 1, 2012)

I come here for info, camaraderie and R&R....if we can't have that along with humor then there's something seriously wrong.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> You left out an "L"




duly notled?


----------

